# Ferrari F2004



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> I like the purposeful grace of current F1 cars.


I beg to differ... today's cars are not graceful. Want to see a graceful Ferrari? Here:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

racerdave said:


> I beg to differ... today's cars are not graceful. Want to see a graceful Ferrari? Here:


That's exactly what I mean. Yes, I do think they're more graceful now.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> I took a look back at some of those old, beautiful cars, and they just look wedgy and/or boatlike now. I like the purposeful grace of current F1 cars.


We all know that you don't like the old designs :neener:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> We all know that you don't like the old designs :neener:




I like some of the old and some of the new designs, car-wise. Race-car-wise, I think the newer designs have only gotten more purposeful and more graceful.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> That's exactly what I mean. Yes, I do think they're more graceful now.


Oh my... there is no help for you dear. 

The old? Sleek, smooth...

The new? Wings, barge boards, things jutting in and out all over the place... and that's more "graceful?"

More effective on the track, I grant you.

But more graceful... I cannot grant you.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Old design

:yumyum:


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

atyclb said:


> :yikes:
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/booboo/.Music/f12.mp3


atyclb,

I knew it sounded like a 12 cylinder Ferrari, then I noticed the f12.mp3. Do you know anything about the details of where this clip came from? It's great for sure.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah... that clip is very cool. Nothing like it!

As opposed to the cars of today with the generic V-10s... (which sound cool... but not as cool as a 12)


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

I don't know where that clip came from, but it's pretty obvious that it was pre-traction control. I may not like the way the modern F1 car looks, but I definately think they sound better now than they ever have. Discounting the traction control ratchetting of course. I can't wait for Montreal to hear that wonderful scream live.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Even in the early 90s, however, the V-12 Ferrari was definitely different than the V-10s. The V-10s are somewhat "off-pitch" even at 19K. The V-12 is musical.

I wish they could bring them back to race in F1 today... and not just in the historic races.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Old design
> 
> :yumyum:


Mmmmm... Gee-Tee-Ohhh.... :jawdrop:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

racerdave said:


> Mmmmm... Gee-Tee-Ohhh.... :jawdrop:


 :tsk: It has "things jutting in and out all over the place"!


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Old design


That would be one of the old designs I referred to at the top of the page as being a car design I like.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

racerdave said:


> The old? Sleek, smooth...


...shapeless...


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

racerdave,
While I agree the Ferrari V-12 sounded the coolest, today's engine note does vary, at least hearing them live. I've noticed the Minardi sounds lower than the others, probably because it doesn't rev as high. Also the McLaren Mercedes and the BAR Honda sound sound different. In any case, they all sound much more aggressive compared to the Turbo era.


----------

